# Inner fender



## Sparks81 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sparks81 said:


> I bought a inner fender for my son's 2016 Cruz Lt I recieved one for a Cruz 1.4 L4 turbo will it still fit?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

If it's a 2nd generation Cruze, No.


----------

